# Professional Retriever Training Assoc. Results?



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone have the PRTA results from this weekend. Especially the derby.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Uh, if someone can, I want them as my stockpicker,  and I'd like to go to the track with them.  The South Jersy RC club trial is next week.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

oops


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*No Kidding.*

Yeah Howard, if I was that good at guessing results, I wouldn't be working, just training.....lol. I got just a little bit confused..... :shock: ...... :idea: . Thinking a week ahead.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

The PRTA was this weekend and South Jersey is next weekend.

Vikki


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Intent*

My original post was to ask for the results for the PRTA trial this weekend. Especially wondering how the derby went.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh, okay. Your original post must have asked for the South Jersey results. I get it now!!  

Vikki


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> Anyone have the PRTA results from this weekend. Especially the derby.


Now that we have that straight, does anyone have the results? My friend was running his very nice young SH Chessie in his first ever Derby and I am just wondering if they got a ribbon??


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Liz Dixon, finished the dogs titles, won the Open, Rex Bell and FC AFC Preacher 2nd, Craig Stonsifer 3rd

Diane Tweston won the Q

Pat martin won the derby and I believe Clint Joyner got 2 and 3

Bart Clark won the Amateur 

And T.S. Ernesto got written up for unsportsmanlike conduct, we all darn near drowned on Sat. How some of the dogs heard whistles in the amat land blind I have no clue.


----------



## daviddeevee (Jan 31, 2006)

*judges*

how was judgeing???


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Are you saying Liz won the Open with Rough?!! I sure hope that's what you are telling us! An Open win would certainly more than finish is FC!


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Emily, Elizabeth won the open with Sly.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Just as a point of information, BOTH major stakes started with a double, the amat ran theirs with a blind. BOY did they both get answers.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

No discussion about the "thingy' regarding the holding blind in the Open????

I heard from an eyewitness that in the first series handlers were not allowed to have leashes on their dogs nor were they allowed to speak to their dogs beyond a soft sit command while in the holding blind :shock:


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I didn't run the Open, but from the comments I heard Ed is correct.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Yea!!!!! Congrats to Rex Bell (what a nice guy!!) & Preacher!!!!  

M


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

> Diane Tweston won the Q


Good for her, she works hard at it.

john


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

I guess Bait _who was supposedly there most of the weekend_ couldn't get results for us.:roll: I did hear Lee Nelson's little kid just out of the derby, Firemark's Prayer of Jabez, placed 3rd in the Qualifying, trained and handled by David Jensen.

Congratulations guys!

Melanie


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Ed,
In the Open 1st there were two holding blinds close together just behind the line.
Written instructions posted in the 1st blind stated something to the effect;
You are under judgement when you leave to get into the last blind.

I guess it was a twist on a cold honor or something like that.

First Series Double


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> I guess Bait _who was supposedly there most of the weekend_ couldn't get results for us.:roll: I did hear Lee Nelson's little kid just out of the derby, Firemark's Prayer of Jabez, placed 3rd in the Qualifying, trained and handled by David Jensen.
> 
> Congratulations guys!
> 
> Melanie


Sorry, Melanie. But, my sex-cratary  fell down on the job and didn't write them down.(I'm gonna have to dock her pay!) I just know that Diane Twesten won with Hank, J. Sweezey got second with #5 dog ? Jensen got third with Jay, not sure about fourth, and one of the Jams was John DiFilippis (Flip) with Scooter (Congrats to Flip, he's been working hard at it!) BTW, Ya just gotta love a good tropical storm on trial weekend! :roll:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Breck said:


> Written instructions posted in the 1st blind stated something to the effect;
> You are under judgement when you leave to get into the last blind.


An interesting interpretation of the Rules which state "a dog is under judgement when it is called to line from the holding blind".

Must have been taxing to watch the dogs in the field while watching the dogs in the holding blind :?


----------



## Frantz Herr (Nov 20, 2003)

from the Standard Procedure:

1. ...the Judges and the Field Trial Committee have complete control over the mechanics and requirements of each trial...

2. He (a Non-Slip retriever) should sit quietly on line *or in the blind*, walk at heel, or *assume any station designated by his handler* until sent to retrieve.

6. *When coming to line to be tested*, and while on line, *the dog and handler should assume such positions as may be directed by the Judges*. Dogs should be considered under judgment from the time they are called to come to the line until they have left the line and are back of all the Judges and on leash.

Does the Standard imply it is beyond the ability of the judges to watch more than one dog simultaneously in 5. Judges shall in their discretion determine the number of dogs that shall be worked or kept on line simultaneously.???!!!

Since you had a firsthand report from the trial, no doubt you heard whether the judges found it taxing to watch the working dog while watching the dog in the holding blind. :?

from the Supplement:

Ingenuity on the part of Judges should be encouraged, not only in planning customary tests, but also in devising some which are unusual and quite different from those customarily used at field trials. *However, all such unusual tests should conform to ?conditions met in an ordinary day?s shoot,?? and they should not require complicated instructions about the desired method of completing the test.*

An *all-age dog* quietly waiting in a blind for it's chance to retrieve doesn't conform to conditions met in an ordinary day's shoot? :?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi Frantz, 
Not that it required one but that is a very good explaination! 
Good use of ingenuity. 8) 
I thought it was similar to a cold honor, only the honor position happened to be behind a holding blind.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> 6. When coming to line to be tested, and while on line, the dog and handler should assume such positions as may be directed by the Judges. *Dogs should be considered under judgment from the time they are called to come to the line until they have left the line and are back of all the Judges and on leash. *


Hi Frantz,

Kudos for taking the time to judge. It is work and sometimes there is a bus ride.

Taking from the above I would ask your interpretation of the bold section in regards to the test. Was the last holding blind "the line"?

Did this nuance affect your field much e.g. were any dogs dismissed prior to running the marks?

It is somewhat interesting to even comment on this as the winner is a bona fide "hot tamale" that I have known and trained with regularly.

BTW Big props to Gary, Liz, and Sly.

Anthony


----------

